# Guerra in Ucraina. Anche Boris e la Nato lanciano l'allarme.



## admin (11 Febbraio 2022)

Anche Boris Johnson, dopo Biden, non esclude lo scoppio di una guerra contro la Russia, in Ucraina. Io non credo che il presidente Vladimir Putin abbia già preso la decisione di procedere con la guerra ma questo non vuol dire che sia impossibile e che qualcosa di disastroso possa accadere presto: la nostra intelligence dipinge un quadro fosco, nei prossimi giorni si affronterà il passaggio più pericoloso e dobbiamo fare bene, con una combinazione tra sanzioni, impegno militare e diplomazia. Questo è il momento della descalation. Se manteniamo la nostra unità, con un mix tra forte deterrenza e diplomazia, possiamo trovare una via d'uscita alla crisi, ma il momento è molto teso"

La Nato lancia l'allarme:"Il più grande dispiegamento militare dalla Guerra Fredda. Migliaia i soldati russi al confine. Mosca evacua lo staff non essenziale dall'ambasciata a Kiev".

Russia e Bielorussia hanno iniziato le esercitazioni militari congiunte. La Russia ha già spostato oltre 30.000 soldati.

*Il CorSera in edicola titola con le parole di Biden già riportate ieri:"L'attacco è vicino. Gli stranieri lascino subito l'Ucraina".*


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Boris Johnson, dopo Biden, non esclude lo scoppio di una guerra contro la Russia, in Ucraina. Io non credo che il presidente Vladimir Putin abbia già preso la decisione di procedere con la guerra ma questo non vuol dire che sia impossibile e che qualcosa di disastroso possa accadere presto: la nostra intelligence dipinge un quadro fosco, nei prossimi giorni si affronterà il passaggio più pericoloso e dobbiamo fare bene, con una combinazione tra sanzioni, impegno militare e diplomazia. Questo è il momento della descalation. Se manteniamo la nostra unità, con un mix tra forte deterrenza e diplomazia, possiamo trovare una via d'uscita alla crisi, ma il momento è molto teso"
> 
> La Nato lancia l'allarme:"Il più grande dispiegamento militare dalla Guerra Fredda. Migliaia i soldati russi al confine. Mosca evacua lo staff non essenziale dall'ambasciata a Kiev".
> 
> Russia e Bielorussia hanno iniziato le esercitazioni militari congiunte.


non capisco.. perchè putin dovrebbe compiere questa mossa? che vantaggi avrebbe? gli usa non aspettano altro per bombardare


----------



## Marilson (11 Febbraio 2022)

sto guardando Sky News qui e dicono che ci sono segnali di "escalation" al confine. UK ordina ai suoi cittadini di evacuare e lasciare il paese. Un analista ha detto che potrebbero attaccare in 48 ore, anche durante le Olimpiadi (mentre danno per scontato che comunque attaccheranno appena le Olimpiadi saranno finite). A me questa storia continua a puzzare, sembra quasi che americani e affini stiano implorando a putin di invadere. Sembra tutto un gigantesco bluff.


----------



## Mika (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Boris Johnson, dopo Biden, non esclude lo scoppio di una guerra contro la Russia, in Ucraina. Io non credo che il presidente Vladimir Putin abbia già preso la decisione di procedere con la guerra ma questo non vuol dire che sia impossibile e che qualcosa di disastroso possa accadere presto: la nostra intelligence dipinge un quadro fosco, nei prossimi giorni si affronterà il passaggio più pericoloso e dobbiamo fare bene, con una combinazione tra sanzioni, impegno militare e diplomazia. Questo è il momento della descalation. Se manteniamo la nostra unità, con un mix tra forte deterrenza e diplomazia, possiamo trovare una via d'uscita alla crisi, ma il momento è molto teso"
> 
> La Nato lancia l'allarme:"Il più grande dispiegamento militare dalla Guerra Fredda. Migliaia i soldati russi al confine. Mosca evacua lo staff non essenziale dall'ambasciata a Kiev".
> 
> Russia e Bielorussia hanno iniziato le esercitazioni militari congiunte. La Russia ha già spostato oltre 30.000 soldati.


Io mi fido di chi qui scrive che non può scoppiare nulla perché hanno argomentazioni che validano la loro opinione, ma da ignorante in materia, un po' di paura mi sta salendo...


----------



## Marilson (11 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> non capisco.. perchè putin dovrebbe compiere questa mossa? che vantaggi avrebbe? gli usa non aspettano altro per bombardare



non bombardano nessuno. lo hanno gia detto. Al massimo continuano a fornire armi agli ucraini se resisteranno. La loro partita si gioca sulle sanzioni finanziarie.


----------



## Marilson (11 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io mi fido di chi qui scrive che non può scoppiare nulla perché hanno argomentazioni che validano la loro opinione, ma da ignorante in materia, un po' di paura mi sta salendo...



Io intanto ho detto a mio padre di contattare il fornitore del gas per ricaricare il serbatoio da 1000 litri che ha in giardino. Un primo effetto pratico, catastrofico, sull'Italia sara' il taglio delle forniture


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Febbraio 2022)

E' da 3 settimane che nonno Biden ci racconta di questa invasione russa in ucraina.
Tra 1 pò gli americani inizieranno ad implorare Putin per spingerlo a far varcare il confine alle sue truppe.


----------



## Andris (11 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> non capisco.. perchè putin dovrebbe compiere questa mossa? che vantaggi avrebbe? gli usa non aspettano altro per bombardare


chi dovrebbero bombardare di grazia ?
i cittadini disarmati in casa che non vogliono far parte dell'Ucraina piegata all'Occidente ?
i soldati russofoni per vedere qualche mezzo USA buttato giù dal cielo di risposta con il lanciamissili ?


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Boris Johnson, dopo Biden, non esclude lo scoppio di una guerra contro la Russia, in Ucraina. Io non credo che il presidente Vladimir Putin abbia già preso la decisione di procedere con la guerra ma questo non vuol dire che sia impossibile e che qualcosa di disastroso possa accadere presto: la nostra intelligence dipinge un quadro fosco, nei prossimi giorni si affronterà il passaggio più pericoloso e dobbiamo fare bene, con una combinazione tra sanzioni, impegno militare e diplomazia. Questo è il momento della descalation. Se manteniamo la nostra unità, con un mix tra forte deterrenza e diplomazia, possiamo trovare una via d'uscita alla crisi, ma il momento è molto teso"
> 
> La Nato lancia l'allarme:"Il più grande dispiegamento militare dalla Guerra Fredda. Migliaia i soldati russi al confine. Mosca evacua lo staff non essenziale dall'ambasciata a Kiev".
> 
> Russia e Bielorussia hanno iniziato le esercitazioni militari congiunte. La Russia ha già spostato oltre 30.000 soldati.


Per me se c'era un momento che poteva scoppiare la guerra era con la crisi della baia dei porci / missili di cuba. Sarebbe davvero folle far scoppiare una guerra per l'Ucraina Voglio convincermi che o zio Putin sta solo testando e c'erca di capire quanto pepe è necessario oppure invade l'Ucraina con gli occidentali che alla fine saranno costretti a guardare lasciandoli come "sacrificio" per evitare escalation folli.

La NATO non ha senso di esistere detto 1000 volte, l'unico motivo plausibile che la Nato è ancora in piedi sono i paesi dell'Est. Solo Quello, se la NATO si scioglie non ci sono garanzie che Zio Putin non annusi la polpette.

A questo punto l'unica soluzione è proprio una difesa Europea a tutti gli effetti ormai questi paesi dell'Est sono
dentro

Ma con questo Bidet con i cinesi e con questo Putin di certo non c'è nulla.. sono tutti delle mine. Rendiamoci conto che razza di "leader" ci sono


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Dunque alla fine sta per succedere sul serio, avrei dovuto levare le tende molto tempo fa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Boris Johnson, dopo Biden, non esclude lo scoppio di una guerra contro la Russia, in Ucraina. Io non credo che il presidente Vladimir Putin abbia già preso la decisione di procedere con la guerra ma questo non vuol dire che sia impossibile e che qualcosa di disastroso possa accadere presto: la nostra intelligence dipinge un quadro fosco, nei prossimi giorni si affronterà il passaggio più pericoloso e dobbiamo fare bene, con una combinazione tra sanzioni, impegno militare e diplomazia. Questo è il momento della descalation. Se manteniamo la nostra unità, con un mix tra forte deterrenza e diplomazia, possiamo trovare una via d'uscita alla crisi, ma il momento è molto teso"
> 
> La Nato lancia l'allarme:"Il più grande dispiegamento militare dalla Guerra Fredda. Migliaia i soldati russi al confine. Mosca evacua lo staff non essenziale dall'ambasciata a Kiev".
> 
> Russia e Bielorussia hanno iniziato le esercitazioni militari congiunte. La Russia ha già spostato oltre 30.000 soldati.


*
Der Spiegel, citando fonti della CIA: "L'attacco potrebbe avvenire mercoledì 16 febbraio."*


----------



## Mika (11 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Der Spiegel, citando fonti della CIA: "L'attacco potrebbe avvenire mercoledì 16 febbraio."*


Il giorno della mia seconda dose?  Il 15 devo prendere un gioco PS4 che doveva uscire lo scorso anno e che è uscito con un anno di ritardo, me lo faranno godere un po'?

Tornando seri: da quando la CIA spiettella alla stampa il giorno del possibile attacco secondo le loro analisi?


----------



## Kayl (11 Febbraio 2022)

ne parlano così tanto quasi come la fine del mondo nel 2012. Se una guerra scoppia, non si fanno tanti discorsi né avvertimenti per settimane, attacchi senza preavviso, veloce e con forza, strategia elementare quanto fondante di guerra. Una guerra non porta vantaggio economico a nessuno. Putin deve fare le sue sceneggiate per dimostrare che vuole mantenere forte il suo paese malgrado la prospettiva nel futuro di dover guadagnare molto meno da gas e petrolio, Biden deve dirottare l'attenzione dalla sua gestione a dir poco oscena della poltrona su cui è seduto, visto che ha strafallito in qualsiasi cosa, al punto che in senato non ha proprio neanche più un sostenitore e gli americani ormai hanno capito da un pezzo la farsa della sua elezione ed è sempre più caldeggiato un rientro di Trump, proprio in virtù del fatto che lui avesse rapporti pacifici con la Russia e che non avesse fatto partire alcuna guerra, cosa di cui aveva beneficiato la classe media degli elettori. Non potendo nascondere il letame, Biden cerca deviare l'attenzione su Putin, nel tentativo di salvare la faccia.

Due cani che abbaiano.


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il giorno della mia seconda dose?  Il 15 devo prendere un gioco PS4 che doveva uscire lo scorso anno e che è uscito con un anno di ritardo, me lo faranno godere un po'?
> 
> Tornando seri: da quando la CIA spiettella alla stampa il giorno del possibile attacco secondo le loro analisi?


perchè la CIA è nel SISTEMA, mica come noi che non diciamo niente ai giornalisti e poi si incazzano


----------



## Milo (11 Febbraio 2022)

Io non so se farà davvero o no questa pazzia, ma quando ha voluto Putin si è presa la Crimea in un giorno sotto gli occhi di tutti (lo è tuttora sua), praticamente distrutta Donesk (lo Shaktar per esempio non ha più uno stadio) e continuano a spararsi sul confine


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Febbraio 2022)

Negli USA il clima è quello di guerra imminente, non fanno altro che parlarne in TV.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che volete che succeda dai. E aggiungo per fortuna.


----------



## Albijol (11 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io non so se farà davvero o no questa pazzia, ma quando ha voluto Putin si è presa la Crimea in un giorno sotto gli occhi di tutti (lo è tuttora sua), praticamente distrutta Donesk (lo Shaktar per esempio non ha più uno stadio) e continuano a spararsi sul confine


Qui fu una follia da parte di quel cogl.. di Obama. Non fece letteralmente niente. Ovvio che quel Putin inpunito capì che c'era la possibilità di andare avanti...aspettava solo il momento giusto.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Negli USA il clima è quello di guerra imminente, non fanno altro che parlarne in TV.



La cosa incredibile è che loro sono sempre in mezzo, pur stando a 10.000 jm di distanza, ogni volta


----------



## Hellscream (11 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma che volete che succeda dai. E aggiungo per fortuna.


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2022)

*Vertice telefonico degli USA con tutti i leader europei, tra cui Draghi: "Invasione Russa imminente, può avvenire in ogni momento. Lasciate immediatamente l'Ucraina."*


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Vertice telefonico degli USA con tutti i leader europei, tra cui Draghi: "Invasione Russa imminente, può avvenire in ogni momento. Lasciate immediatamente l'Ucraina."*



Siamo alla follia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Febbraio 2022)

*PBS: PUTIN HA DECISO DI INVADERE L'UCRAINA, LA DECISIONE È STATA COMUNICATA AI VERTICI MILITARI RUSSI. *


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PBS: PUTIN HA DECISO DI INVADERE L'UCRAINA, LA DECISIONE È STATA COMUNICATA AI VERTICI MILITARI RUSSI. *



Ahi


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PBS: PUTIN HA DECISO DI INVADERE L'UCRAINA, LA DECISIONE È STATA COMUNICATA AI VERTICI MILITARI RUSSI. *



Resta da capire che faranno gli Usa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Resta da capire che faranno gli Usa.



Se fanno le cose seriamente finisce tutto. Come detto da Putin stesso, non ci sarà nessun vincitore. Alla fine basta un solo sommergibile russo che spara qualche testata qua e la e caput. Tra l'altro c'è pure l'inconveniente che una testata nucleare possa puntare direttamente a una centrale nucleare, giusto per dare il via all'armageddon completo


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se fanno le cose seriamente finisce tutto. Come detto da Putin stesso, non ci sarà nessun vincitore. Alla fine basta un solo sommergibile russo che spara qualche testata qua e la e caput. Tra l'altro c'è pure l'inconveniente che una testata nucleare possa puntare direttamente a una centrale nucleare, giusto per dare il via all'armageddon completo


Anche in caso di guerra, nessuna fazione utilizzerà le armi nucleari, il primo che inizia a farlo sa che darebbe il via anche alla propria fine. 
Come durante la seconda guerra mondiale, le armi chimiche non vennero utilizzate sui campi di battaglia, memori di ciò che accadde con il loro utilizzo durante la grande guerra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Anche in caso di guerra, nessuna fazione utilizzerà le armi nucleari, il primo che inizia a farlo sa che darebbe il via anche alla propria fine.
> Come durante la seconda guerra mondiale, le armi chimiche non vennero utilizzate sui campi di battaglia, memori di ciò che accadde con il loro utilizzo durante la grande guerra.



C'è il video di putin dove dice che la Russia non può vincere contro la Nato, ma la Russia è una potenza nucleare e non ci saranno vincitori in caso di conflitto. Se scoppia veramente il casino non ci metto la mano sul fuoco, anche perché gli americani sono dei pazzi in delirio di onnipotenza e sarebbero capaci di scatenare l'apocalisse e a quel punto non è detto che non parta un missile.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2022)

Le decisioni le prendono gli esseri umani.

Date troppo per scontato che nessun pazzo possa usare armi nucleari.

È un attimo.

Motivo per cui l' effetto deterrenza ha funzionato fino ad oggi, perché nessuno ci arrivava nemmeno vicino alla situazione esplosiva, a parte durante la guerra fredda ma era un mondo diverso.

Ma se inizia la tensione vera, poi può accadere anche l' improbabile.

C' è la mente umana in mezzo, improbabile ma non impossibile fare mosse da cui non si torna indietro.

È molto.meglio non ci sia alcuna semi guerra tra potenze nucleari, senza dubbio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è il video di putin dove dice che la Russia non può vincere contro la Nato, ma la Russia è una potenza nucleare e non ci saranno vincitori in caso di conflitto. Se scoppia veramente il casino non ci metto la mano sul fuoco, anche perché gli americani sono dei pazzi in delirio di onnipotenza e sarebbero capaci di scatenare l'apocalisse e a quel punto non è detto che non parta un missile.



Non succederà niente.
Al limite succederà la stessa identica cosa accaduta con la crimea : tutti a guardare e blaterare senza muovere un dito,al massimo qualche sanzione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non succederà niente.
> Al limite succederà la stessa identica cosa accaduta con la crimea : tutti a guardare e blaterare senza muovere un dito,al massimo qualche sanzione.


Vorrebbe dire la fine della NATO e dell'egemonia americana. Difficilmente gli USA staranno a guardare.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vorrebbe dire la fine della NATO e dell'egemonia americana. Difficilmente gli USA staranno a guardare.



Tecnicamente nessuno ha alcun diritto, dovrebbe essere roba esclusivamente tra Russia e Ucraina.

Diverso se l' Ucraina fosse nella Nato, dove vigerebbe l' obbligo di aiutarla.

Però gli Usa a torto o ragione si sentono i poliziotti del mondo, quindi vedremo che escalation ci sarà.


----------



## Kayl (12 Febbraio 2022)

tutte le notizie vengono da Biden e tv americane, guarda caso le uniche davvero allarmistiche.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente nessuno ha alcun diritto, dovrebbe essere roba esclusivamente tra Russia e Ucraina.
> 
> Diverso se l' Ucraina fosse nella Nato, dove vigerebbe l' obbligo di aiutarla.
> 
> Però gli Usa a torto o ragione si sentono i poliziotti del mondo, quindi vedremo che escalation ci sarà.


Polonia, paesi baltici e Romania sono nella NATO e vi sono unicamente in funzione anti russa. Soprattutto la Polonia non potrebbe mai tollerare i russi nei pressi dei loro confini.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> tutte le notizie vengono da Biden e tv americane, guarda caso le uniche davvero allarmistiche.


Diversi stati europei stanno evacuando il personale diplomatico non necessario. Gran Bretagna compresa, quindi tendo a pensare non sia una cosa prevalentemente americana.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente nessuno ha alcun diritto, dovrebbe essere roba esclusivamente tra Russia e Ucraina.
> 
> Diverso se l' Ucraina fosse nella Nato, dove vigerebbe l' obbligo di aiutarla.
> 
> Però gli Usa a torto o ragione si sentono i poliziotti del mondo, quindi vedremo che escalation ci sarà.



Putin vuole praticamente riprendersi l’Ucraina. Gli Stati Uniti e la UE alla fine, per me, si limiteranno a sanzioni economiche.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Negli USA il clima è quello di guerra imminente, non fanno altro che parlarne in TV.



Le parole di Bidet sono state eloquenti. Un presidente che tira in ballo la terza guerra mondiale, ha le idee ben chiare a riguardo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Bidet sono state eloquenti. Un presidente che tira in ballo la terza guerra mondiale, ha le idee ben chiare a riguardo.


Effettivamente il fatto che un capo di stato pronunci "terza guerra mondiale" in un discorso pubblico fa ben capire quale sia la situazione.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Bidet sono state eloquenti. Un presidente che tira in ballo la terza guerra mondiale, ha le idee ben chiare a riguardo.



Non ha chiare le conseguenze.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Effettivamente il fatto che un capo di stato pronunci "terza guerra mondiale" in un discorso pubblico fa ben capire quale sia la situazione.



Gli Stati Uniti pensano di governare ancora il Mondo.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

In tutto questo la Cina che posizione ha preso?


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In tutto questo la Cina che posizione ha preso?


 Sta con la Russia


----------



## pazzomania (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli Stati Uniti pensano di governare ancora il Mondo.



Totalmente "normale" che non vogliano perdere la loro egemonia sul pianeta.

È la storia dell' umanità. 

Lo sanno anche loro che i cicli non sono eterni, non a caso spendono 700 miliardi l'anno nella Difesa.

Quanto UE, Russia e Cina, messe insieme.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sta con la Russia



Ovviamente. Perciò non credo che ci saranno reazioni belliche degli USA.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente. Perciò non credo che ci saranno reazioni belliche degli USA.


Biden pur non fare perdere totalmente la faccia agli USA dopo il ritiro afghano, pandemia ecc. Temo sia disposto veramente a tutto...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Totalmente "normale" che non vogliano perdere la loro egemonia sul pianeta.
> 
> È la storia dell' umanità.
> 
> ...



Se Putin ha deciso si riprendersi l’Ucraina lo farà prima o poi perchè sa di non essere solo.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Biden pur non fare perdere totalmente la faccia agli USA dopo il ritiro afghano, pandemia ecc. Temo sia disposto veramente a tutto...



Secondo me non farà nulla di eclatante.


----------



## Kayl (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Biden pur non fare perdere totalmente la faccia agli USA dopo il ritiro afghano, pandemia ecc. Temo sia disposto veramente a tutto...


Biden non lo sopporta già più nessuno in patria e neanche fuori, se fa una guerra mandando quindi a morire altra gente e spendendo soldi nella guerra anziché investire internamente, non farà altro che farsi odiare di più. Vabbè che è praticamente il corrispettivo umano di Nonno Simpson...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Biden non lo sopporta già più nessuno in patria e neanche fuori, se fa una guerra mandando quindi a morire altra gente e spendendo soldi nella guerra anziché investire internamente, non farà altro che farsi odiare di più. Vabbè che è praticamente il corrispettivo umano di Nonno Simpson...



Biden riesce persino a far rimpiangere Trump.


----------



## Kayl (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Diversi stati europei stanno evacuando il personale diplomatico non necessario. Gran Bretagna compresa, quindi tendo a pensare non sia una cosa prevalentemente americana.


certo ma sempre su invito di Biden in videoconferenza se hai letto, Boris seppur cauto non è stato drammatico quando Bidet e la notizia riportata dalla NATO è meramente descrittiva dello spiegamento di forze, nient'altro in merito.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Febbraio 2022)

Questo topic pare quello di 2 anni fa, quando iniziò il covid e si commentava quanto accadeva in Cina.

Quei due o tre preoccupati, e quelli che minimizzavano.

Speriamo bene almeno stavolta..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Biden non lo sopporta già più nessuno in patria e neanche fuori, se fa una guerra mandando quindi a morire altra gente e spendendo soldi nella guerra anziché investire internamente, non farà altro che farsi odiare di più. Vabbè che è praticamente il corrispettivo umano di Nonno Simpson...



Il presidente americano più votato della storia, ricordiamo


----------



## Kayl (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Biden riesce persino a far rimpiangere Trump.


il fatto che ci sia ancora gente che dice "persino" mi lascia basito, visto che Obama è stato un disastro totale come presidente, se non fosse stato nero non l'avrebbero mai neanche eletto, figuriamoci il nobel. Trump era un pagliaccio, ma non ha fatto alcun danno, anzi non ha fatto una guerra in 4 anni, primo dopo decenni, ha pacificato con la Corea, era in pace con Putin, stava lavorando per favorire una pace in medio-oriente e puntava il dito solo sulla Cina accusandola per il Covid, cosa che tutti gli altri non hanno avuto gli attributi di fare. In politica interna aveva aumentato notevolmente i posti di lavoro e risanato l'economia del paese. Lasciando perdere i suoi discorsi da comico, a livello di azioni Trump è stato un presidente praticamente esemplare.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sta con la Russia



Fessi americani demogorgoni.

Hanno fatto passare da demonio a Trampe per abbracciare i cinesi pure loro, e ovviamente questi adesso li ringraziano così.

'Sti personaggi, senza l'appoggio dei pecoroni, sarebbero i più grandi falliti della storia.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo topic pare quello di 2 anni fa, quando iniziò il covid e si commentava quanto accadeva in Cina.
> 
> Quei due o tre preoccupati, e quelli che minimizzavano.
> 
> Speriamo bene almeno stavolta..



Non si tratta di minimizzare. Una guerra globale sarebbe la fine di tutto. Le guerre si fanno per interesse. Chi ne guadagnerebbe?


----------



## pazzomania (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di minimizzare. Una guerra globale sarebbe la fine di tutto. Le guerre si fanno per interesse. Chi ne guadagnerebbe?



No no Blu, non prenderla come un attacco.
Non era un minimizzare di sfregio, anzi, speriamo.

Altrimenti la prima cosa a saltare sarà il nostro riscaldamento a casa.

Oltre al resto dei problemi.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> il fatto che ci sia ancora gente che dice "persino" mi lascia basito, visto che Obama è stato un disastro totale come presidente, se non fosse stato nero non l'avrebbero mai neanche eletto, figuriamoci il nobel. Trump era un pagliaccio, ma non ha fatto alcun danno, anzi non ha fatto una guerra in 4 anni, primo dopo decenni, ha pacificato con la Corea, era in pace con Putin, stava lavorando per favorire una pace in medio-oriente e puntava il dito solo sulla Cina accusandola per il Covid, cosa che tutti gli altri non hanno avuto gli attributi di fare. In politica interna aveva aumentato notevolmente i posti di lavoro e risanato l'economia del paese. Lasciando perdere i suoi discorsi da comico, a livello di azioni Trump è stato un presidente praticamente esemplare.



Mi dispiace lasciarti basito ma sai, Trump, non deve piacere per forza a tutti.


----------



## Kayl (12 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo topic pare quello di 2 anni fa, quando iniziò il covid e si commentava quanto accadeva in Cina.
> 
> Quei due o tre preoccupati, e quelli che minimizzavano.
> 
> Speriamo bene almeno stavolta..


le guerre si fanno per lo stesso motivo per cui si fa il 99% delle cose su questo pianeta: soldi. Le grandi guerre sono solo una perdita di soldi in cui nessuno ci guadagna, perdi forza lavoro, butti miliardi, ti inimichi i tuoi stessi elettori. Se non ci guadagni soldi, non fai la guerra, questo è vero da quando esiste il profitto in questo mondo.

Io guardo al passato per farmi un'idea del futuro, 2 anni fa dissi che sto virus si sarebbe indebolito da solo a un certo punto e ho continuato a ribadirlo a chiunque, qui dentro incluso, perché questo è ciò che la storia insegnava (del resto questo dovrebbe essere lo scopo della storia: insegnare cosa conviene fare, cosa non fare e cosa può accadere se succede una data cosa). Il mondo ora più che mai gira intorno ai soldi, e la guerra non conviene a nessuno, se non come "minaccia" per pura politica, non come azione.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No no Blu, non prenderla come un attacco.
> Non era un minimizzare di sfregio, anzi, speriamo.
> 
> Altrimenti la prima cosa a saltare sarà il nostro riscaldamento a casa.
> ...



Gli Stati Uniti fanno guerre per interesse, come tutti del resto. Una guerra mondiale non gioverebbe a nessuno.


----------



## Kayl (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace lasciarti basito ma sai, Trump, non deve piacere per forza a tutti.


a me non piace, ma l'operato di un politico si deve basare su come abbia agito, non sulle trollate giornalistiche (tra l'altro spesso mistificate dai giornalisti, poi guardavi le interviste e diceva tutt'altro) o sul gusto personale. Un presidente che fa salire l'economia del paese (migliorando la qualità della vita e riducendo la povertà), non promuove la guerra (risparmiando vite dei suoi soldati ed altrui), che fa pace con nazioni ostili (evitando un clima di tensione) per me è un buon presidente, oggettivamente. Sicuramente meglio di uno che provoca un'emigrazione di massa di milioni di persone lasciando un continente (e soprattutto noi) a gestire lo schifo e il traffico di esseri umani lavandosene le mani, che minaccia le nazioni medio-orientali e la corea e si becca il nobel per la pace. Quando Trump era a un anno dalla fine del mandato ho visto una marea di interviste agli americani per la strada e uno sui 60 anni disse che non aveva mai visto un presidente che non faceva una guerra .


----------



## pazzomania (12 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> le guerre si fanno per lo stesso motivo per cui si fa il 99% delle cose su questo pianeta: soldi. Le grandi guerre sono solo una perdita di soldi in cui nessuno ci guadagna, perdi forza lavoro, butti miliardi, ti inimichi i tuoi stessi elettori. Se non ci guadagni soldi, non fai la guerra, questo è vero da quando esiste il profitto in questo mondo.
> 
> Io guardo al passato per farmi un'idea del futuro, 2 anni fa dissi che sto virus si sarebbe indebolito da solo a un certo punto e ho continuato a ribadirlo a chiunque, qui dentro incluso, perché questo è ciò che la storia insegnava (del resto questo dovrebbe essere lo scopo della storia: insegnare cosa conviene fare, cosa non fare e cosa può accadere se succede una data cosa). Il mondo ora più che mai gira intorno ai soldi, e la guerra non conviene a nessuno, se non come "minaccia" per pura politica, non come azione.



Soldi, esatto soldi.

I soldi che perderà la Russia se davvero manterremo l'impegno di passare alle energie rinnovabili in qualche lustro.

Non possiamo sapere quali siano i piani russi, ma puoi stare certo che un piano ce l' hanno


----------



## Kayl (12 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Soldi, esatto soldi.
> 
> I soldi che perderà la Russia se davvero manterremo l'impegno di passare alle energie rinnovabili in qualche lustro.
> 
> Non possiamo sapere quali siano i piani russi, ma puoi stare certo che un piano ce l' hanno


possono tranquillamente esportare in Cina, visto che quelli se ne strafregano del rinnovabile, come hanno ampiamente dimostrato, praticamente quasi metà dell'inquinamento mondiale viene da lì e non hanno alcuna intenzione di cambiare. In più una guerra alla Russia non conviene, non è che se fa guerra e butta miliardi nei soldati e vite umane poi l'europa decide di restare col petrolio, anche perché prima o poi il petrolio finirà.

La seconda guerra mondiale iniziò per una situazione economica al cui confronto quella attuale russa in prospettiva sembra una barzelletta da bar, in Germania prima della guerra prendevano, per fare una proporzione con la valuta attuale, decine di migliaia di euro a persona OGNI GIORNO e non bastavano loro per pagarsi il pane, con un'inflazione che aumentava del 10% più volte al giorno, a volte ogni ora. Era disperazione pura. I russi ad oggi sono tutt'altro che disperati.


----------



## Albijol (12 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Febbraio 2022)

A un certo punto pare proprio incazzato


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Veramente io vedo solo gente piuttosto impaurita da una possibile guerra a 2 passi da casa


----------



## Albijol (12 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Pungiglione (12 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Boris Johnson, dopo Biden, non esclude lo scoppio di una guerra contro la Russia, in Ucraina. Io non credo che il presidente Vladimir Putin abbia già preso la decisione di procedere con la guerra ma questo non vuol dire che sia impossibile e che qualcosa di disastroso possa accadere presto: la nostra intelligence dipinge un quadro fosco, nei prossimi giorni si affronterà il passaggio più pericoloso e dobbiamo fare bene, con una combinazione tra sanzioni, impegno militare e diplomazia. Questo è il momento della descalation. Se manteniamo la nostra unità, con un mix tra forte deterrenza e diplomazia, possiamo trovare una via d'uscita alla crisi, ma il momento è molto teso"
> 
> La Nato lancia l'allarme:"Il più grande dispiegamento militare dalla Guerra Fredda. Migliaia i soldati russi al confine. Mosca evacua lo staff non essenziale dall'ambasciata a Kiev".
> 
> Russia e Bielorussia hanno iniziato le esercitazioni militari congiunte. La Russia ha già spostato oltre 30.000 soldati.


Azzardo e dico che alla fine si troverà la quadra ed il compromesso tra le pretese russe e le forniture di gas naturale. Ci sarà qualche pistolettata e qualcuno che ci lascerà le penne, ma alla fine l'Ucraina altro non è che moneta di scambio


----------



## Mika (12 Febbraio 2022)

Non c'è bisogno di aspettare l'atomica, basta solo che scoppi la guerra, la Russia fermi il gas, gli USA daranno sanzioni, la borsa andrà in crisi e poi inizia la carenza di materiali. Basta solo quello per mandare a rotoli un economia.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2022)

*Il CorSera in edicola titola con le parole di Biden già riportate ieri:"L'attacco è vicino. Gli stranieri lascino subito l'Ucraina".*


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Febbraio 2022)

Queste sono le conseguenze della più grande truffa elettorale della storia. Il voto postale ci consegna la volontà di un buffone e di chissà quali interessi di voler fare la guerra a tutti i costi


----------



## Mika (12 Febbraio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Queste sono le conseguenze della più grande truffa elettorale della storia. Il voto postale ci consegna la volontà di un buffone e di chissà quali interessi di voler fare la guerra a tutti i costi


Sta guerra la vogliono solo gli USA, mi sa che ci sono interessi dei venditori di armi. Io spero che non scoppi nulla.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Il CorSera in edicola titola con le parole di Biden già riportate ieri:"L'attacco è vicino. Gli stranieri lascino subito l'Ucraina".*


.


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sta guerra la vogliono solo gli USA, mi sa che ci sono interessi dei venditori di armi. Io spero che non scoppi nulla.


Lo scenario più plausibile. Spero di no, ma le tenteranno tutte per provocare i russi e far scoppiare una guerra, é nel loro dna


----------



## Mika (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lo scenario più plausibile. Spero di no, ma le tenteranno tutte per provocare i russi e far scoppiare una guerra, é nel loro dna


Stamattina ho parlato con un mio amico ucraino, che ha i genitori la, non riesce a contattarli da due settimane, mi ha spiegato delle cose, lui è uno che appena possibile torna in Ucraina a fare le ferie, anche se lavora e vive in Italia da anni.

Quello che mi ha detto è qualcosa di allucinante. In breve se facessero un referendum ci sarebbe una vittoria bulgara per un Ucraina filorussa e che non vogliono essere parte della Nato ma è l'attuale governo con gli USA di Biden che per avere il gas ucraino vogliono un Ucraina filo-occidentale o nella Nato.

Nell'ultimo anno di Trump, con la Merkel fecero un incontro con Putin dove si decise di non cambiare nulla, ovvero la NATO avrebbe lasciato l'Ucraina fuori da una posizione pro-occidente in cambio la Russia non avrebbe invaso l'Ucraina ma solo supportato i ribelli filorussi. Solo che con Biden il patto è stato rotto in quanto il nuovo presidente statunitense in accordo con l'attuale governo ucraino, vuole fare entrare l'Ucraina nella Nato o comunque farlo diventare totalmente filo-USA e Putin se la è presa male assieme ad un buon 75/80% di ucraini.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se fanno le cose seriamente finisce tutto. Come detto da Putin stesso, non ci sarà nessun vincitore. Alla fine basta un solo sommergibile russo che spara qualche testata qua e la e caput. Tra l'altro c'è pure l'inconveniente che una testata nucleare possa puntare direttamente a una centrale nucleare, giusto per dare il via all'armageddon completo


Si poi il film finisce però


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Stamattina ho parlato con un mio amico ucraino, che ha i genitori la, non riesce a contattarli da due settimane, mi ha spiegato delle cose, lui è uno che appena possibile torna in Ucraina a fare le ferie, anche se lavora e vive in Italia da anni.
> 
> Quello che mi ha detto è qualcosa di allucinante. In breve se facessero un referendum ci sarebbe una vittoria bulgare per un Ucraina filorussa e che non vogliono essere parte della Nato ma è l'attuale governo con gli USA di Biden che per avere il gas ucraino vogliono un Ucraina filo-occidentale o nella Nato.
> 
> Nell'ultimo anno di Trump, con la Merkel fecero un incontro con Putin dove si decise di non cambiare nulla, ovvero la NATO avrebbe lasciato l'Ucraina fuori da una posizione pro-occidente in cambio la Russia non avrebbe invaso l'Ucraina ma solo supportato i ribelli filorussi. Solo che con Biden il patto è stato rotto in quanto il nuovo presidente statunitense in accordo con l'attuale governo ucraino, vuole fare entrare l'Ucraina nella Nato o comunque farlo diventare totalmente filo-USA e Putin se la è presa male assieme ad un buon 75/80% di ucraini.


Ecco, grazie per la testimonianza, in effetti penso pure io che tutto sia partito dagli USA, e non perché si simpatizzi per Putin invece che per George W. Bidet come qualcuno blatera, ma perché per loro é impossibile non andare a rompere le balle in casa altrui.


----------



## Milanoide (12 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente nessuno ha alcun diritto, dovrebbe essere roba esclusivamente tra Russia e Ucraina.
> 
> Diverso se l' Ucraina fosse nella Nato, dove vigerebbe l' obbligo di aiutarla.
> 
> Però gli Usa a torto o ragione si sentono i poliziotti del mondo, quindi vedremo che escalation ci sarà.


Non è che tutto deve essere scritto prima dell'inizio per essere legale.
Che poi legale o no in diritto internazionale è relativo 
Ucraina attaccata, chiede aiuto a chi lo fornisce. 
Pensa alla nostra posizione nella prima guerra mondiale.


----------



## Milanoide (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In tutto questo la Cina che posizione ha preso?


Dalle Olimpiadi hanno fatto dichiarazioni congiunte lodando le demokrature, disprezzando la liberaldemocrazia occidentale e proibendo le interferenze.
Per la cronaca, le riprese delle Olimpiadi non sono una vera diretta, ma una leggera differita per permettere alla censura di rimuovere gesti sgraditi degli atleti.
Quindi chi canta le ragioni e le lodi di quella parte sta preparando il funerale a questo sito ed a tutti gli altri.


----------



## Sam (12 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> possono tranquillamente esportare in Cina, visto che quelli se ne strafregano del rinnovabile, come hanno ampiamente dimostrato, praticamente quasi metà dell'inquinamento mondiale viene da lì e non hanno alcuna intenzione di cambiare. In più una guerra alla Russia non conviene, non è che se fa guerra e butta miliardi nei soldati e vite umane poi l'europa decide di restare col petrolio, anche perché prima o poi il petrolio finirà.
> 
> *La seconda guerra mondiale iniziò per una situazione economica al cui confronto quella attuale russa in prospettiva sembra una barzelletta da bar, in Germania prima della guerra prendevano, per fare una proporzione con la valuta attuale, decine di migliaia di euro a persona OGNI GIORNO e non bastavano loro per pagarsi il pane, con un'inflazione che aumentava del 10% più volte al giorno, a volte ogni ora. Era disperazione pura. I russi ad oggi sono tutt'altro che disperati.*


Stai confondendo la Repubblica di Weimar con il Terzo Reich.
L'iperinflazione di cui tu parli venne arrestata dopo la presa del potere di Hitler.
Nel 1939 la Germania era una potenza mondiale con livelli di occupazione quasi totale e ricchissima, visto che aveva smesso di pagare i debiti di guerra, ristrutturato il marco, ripresa la Renania, di conseguenza la Rhur e il Saarland, e iniziato una nuova politica economica basata sugli scambi di materie e prodotti di interesse che esulava dai meccanismi della finanza mondiale.

L'ho già detto una volta: la Seconda Guerra Mondiale è scoppiata perché l'Impero Britannico e gli Stati Uniti, finanziati dalla finanza in mano sionista, non avrebbero mai potuto permettere lo sdoganamento della Terza Posizione e del suo modello di economia in cui il capitale non era al centro degli interessi.

Per questo la Terza Guerra Mondiale non esiste.
Perché l'epoca del mondo anti-capitalista è finita nel 1945 con la vittoria della plutocrazia e degli interessi alleati. Fine.

Non ci sarà alcuna guerra mondiale, perché gli USA non faranno mai guerra a Russia e Cina.
La guerra destabilizzerebbe aree geografiche in cui la presenza di più potenze garantisce un'elevata fonte di equilibrio.
E l'estremo oriente è uno fra questi.
Guerra alla Cina vuol dire sguinzagliare il Giappone e la Corea del Sud contro Cina e Corea del Nord, e quindi rischiare una situazione analoga a quella che ha portato gli americani a volere lo scontro con Tokyo nella Seconda Guerra Mondiale: la creazione di un'area ricca che coopera e che darebbe economicamente e politicamente filo da torcere a Washington e Pechino.

Dovete capire che gli equilibri che sono stati creati nel 1945 non sono semplice teoria, ma sono decisioni studiate a tavolino per "fare i cani da guardia del mondo" per l'eternità, tanto per citare Churchill.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Stai confondendo la Repubblica di Weimar con il Terzo Reich.
> L'iperinflazione di cui tu parli venne arrestata dopo la presa del potere di Hitler.
> Nel 1939 la Germania era una potenza mondiale con livelli di occupazione quasi totale e ricchissima, visto che aveva smesso di pagare i debiti di guerra, ristrutturato il marco, ripresa la Renania, di conseguenza la Rhur e il Saarland, e iniziato una nuova politica economica basata sugli scambi di materie e prodotti di interesse che esulava dai meccanismi della finanza mondiale.
> 
> ...


Peccato che sia il capitalismo quello strafinito!


----------



## Sam (12 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Peccato che sia il capitalismo quello strafinito!


Il capitalismo non è finito.
Non lo è mai, perché è la base dell'economia mondiale, ovvero il guadagno di pochi sullo sfruttamento di molti.

Sta semplicemente cambiando pelle per adattarsi ad una nuova era.
L'agenda Davos 2030, e le tappe forzate per la cosiddetta quarta rivoluzione industriale, sono abbastanza chiare in merito.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il capitalismo non è finito.
> Non lo è mai, perché è la base dell'economia mondiale, ovvero il guadagno di pochi sullo sfruttamento di molti.
> 
> Sta semplicemente cambiando pelle per adattarsi ad una nuova era.
> L'agenda Davos 2030, e le tappe forzate per la cosiddetta quarta rivoluzione industriale, sono abbastanza chiare in merito.


Purtroppo viviamo in un mondo pazzo..
un sistema che prevede un consumo infinito di risorse in un pianeta che ha un limite di risorse è IRREALIZZABILE 

e il capitalismo è caratterizzato da ampia e sistematica applicazione di capitale di proprietà privata alla produzione, *al fine di destinare il surplus al successivo ciclo produttivo anziché al consum*o, dalla libera concorrenza su tutti i mercati e dalla separazione tra classe detentrice dei capitali e classe dei lavoratori.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Febbraio 2022)

non succederà nulla.
Gli USA non sono mai stati tanto deboli internamente come esternamente.
Più che far casino mediaticamente non faranno (le sanzioni economiche senza precedenti LOL)

L'Europa se ne fregherà dal momento che Putin ci manda già il gas con il contagocce (grande idea aver votato no al referendum per il nucleare anni fa).

Spiace per gli ucraini non filo russi, se ne faranno una ragione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Febbraio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> *non succederà nulla*.
> 
> Gli usa non sono mai stati tanto deboli internamente come esternamente.
> più che far casino mediaticamente non faranno (le sanzioni economiche senza precedenti LOL)
> ...


Spero tu abbia ragione, lo spettro di un'ipotetica guerra in Europa mi terrorizza non poco


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Spero tu abbia ragione, lo spettro di un'ipotetica guerra in Europa mi terrorizza non poco


ma quale guerra su.
Spiace per gli ucraini, ma come detto se ne faranno una ragione.

Noi e il resto dell'Europa stiamo già pagando.
o credi che l'aumento in bolletta di luce e gas siano un caso?
Noi siamo il secondo partner della Russia dopo la Germania.

Basta che minaccino di chiudere i rubinetti e far passare un inverno al freddo per tenere buona l'europa.

Ripeto: grosso errore aver detto no al nucleare.


----------



## Raryof (12 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo viviamo in un mondo pazzo..
> un sistema che prevede un consumo infinito di risorse in un pianeta che ha un limite di risorse è IRREALIZZABILE
> 
> e il capitalismo è caratterizzato da ampia e sistematica applicazione di capitale di proprietà privata alla produzione, *al fine di destinare il surplus al successivo ciclo produttivo anziché al consum*o, dalla libera concorrenza su tutti i mercati e dalla separazione tra classe detentrice dei capitali e classe dei lavoratori.


Si salvaguardano gli interessi dei ricchi e si rende il mondo più "esclusivo", fate conto che finché è stato necessario creare ricchezza le popolazioni "bianche" dei paesi occidentali non sono mai state intaccate più di tanto da contaminazioni esterne, il progresso e la creazione di strumenti controllanti ma fatti passare per "benessere tecnologico e agio sociale" hanno poi fatto il resto e hanno portato il mondo nell'unica direzione possibile, il ricco controlla il povero si adegua o muore.
Hanno aperto la strada al globalismo, l'Usa è il paese del futuro, da sempre, ma ha avuto bisogno degli europei, del bianco per poter diventare una potenza e per poter influenzare il resto del mondo, è il paese più progressista, il paese che ha lanciato le mode e che è entrato da dietro durante il secondo conflitto mondiale, una società capitalista non avrebbe avuto vantaggi sotto certi regimi con visioni quanto meno bizzare di progresso o società, perché di fatto la società che sarebbe venuta fuori non sarebbe stata contaminata più di tanto dalla banche ebree, le popolazioni bianche non sarebbero state intaccate da etnie diverse e chiaramente inferiori, sarebbero rimaste le colonie e ci sarebbe stato un controllo maggiore di popolazioni che oggi sono chiaramente lasciate al loro destino, in quello che rimane un continente ricco ma comunque latrina del mondo, un continente giovane e con un futuro ridicolo, un continente che ha sempre rappresentato la discarica del mondo, quando le cose cattive si facevano di nascosto e la gente veniva messa sotto terra per altri motivi.
Il capitalismo purtroppo agisce dove c'è instabilità ma prima di arrivare a quel punto ha avuto bisogno di stabilità, adesso quella stabilità non serve più perché le persone non possono vivere tranquillamente a meno che non siano ricche o allineate, non possono campare 93 anni senza avere il qr da portare in giro, senza sapere come accendere il calcolatore (PC), senza avere nemmeno la quinta elementare, non scherziamo, il progresso buono passa dall'eliminazione dei vecchi e da future generazioni rese depensanti dal periodo che stiamo vivendo, con bambini mascherinati e rinchiusi, a cui hanno negato un'infanzia normale dove poter costruire un proprio pensiero di mondo, immacolato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Febbraio 2022)

È arrivata inflazione
soluzione Usa? 
Guerra


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> È arrivata inflazione
> soluzione Usa?
> Guerra



Durante la Guerra del Golfo, bombardarono accuratamente solo alcune zone di Baghdad, per poi levare le tende e ritirarsi in modo inspiegabile.

Ad esempio, bombardarono in maniera chirurgica la stazione ferroviaria e altre strutture.

Dopo due giorni c'era già la multinazionale (ammerigana) a fare rilevamenti e i contratti per ricostruirla. Il capo della detta multinazionale è un tipo che ha preso 417 milioni di $ quando se ne è andato, ed è uno che ha risposto alle critiche sulla disparità di guadagni tra lui e i lavoratori definendole "oltraggiose".

Se uno metabolizza e penetra queste cose è già un pezzo avanti nel capire come funziona il mondo (anche riguardo questa pandemia).


----------



## sunburn (12 Febbraio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> ma quale guerra su.
> Spiace per gli ucraini, ma come detto se ne faranno una ragione.
> 
> Noi e il resto dell'Europa stiamo già pagando.
> ...


Apparentemente sembra assolutamente non realistica una guerra del genere. Tuttavia quando si ha a che fare con Russia e Cina mai dire mai (non che gli americani siano meglio, eh).
Peraltro, molti pensano a una terza guerra mondiale come guerra nucleare. Sarebbe un rischio in caso di escalation, ma a mio parere molto remoto: nel 2022 non è necessario usare l’atomica per mettere in ginocchio uno Stato, essendo sufficiente tra le varie cose usare un po’ delle cosiddette “bombe-blackout” e ciao.

Capitolo nucleare. Per poterlo usare servono competenze(che noi avevamo), ma per gestire e mantenere in sicurezza tutto il processo produttivo serve anche un minimo di senso etico(e noi non eccelliamo su questo aspetto). Io avrei il terrore di avere centrali nucleari sul suolo italiano gestite dalla classe dirigente italiana.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Durante la Guerra del Golfo, bombardarono accuratamente solo alcune zone di Baghdad, per poi levare le tende e ritirarsi in modo inspiegabile.
> 
> Ad esempio, bombardarono in maniera chirurgica la stazione ferroviaria e altre strutture.
> 
> ...



Mi intrometto. Io una volta scrissi estremizzando un po' (in quel caso riguardo la pandemia) che alla fine noi persone comuni, non siamo altro che criceti che ruotano in una gira. I criceti domestici hanno sempre un padrone, no?


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Apparentemente sembra assolutamente non realistica una guerra del genere. Tuttavia quando si ha a che fare con Russia e Cina mai dire mai (non che gli americani siano meglio, eh).
> Peraltro, molti pensano a una terza guerra mondiale come guerra nucleare. Sarebbe un rischio in caso di escalation, ma a mio parere molto remoto: nel 2022 non è necessario usare l’atomica per mettere in ginocchio uno Stato, essendo sufficiente tra le varie cose usare un po’ delle cosiddette “bombe-blackout” e ciao.
> 
> Capitolo nucleare. Per poterlo usare servono competenze(che noi avevamo), ma per gestire e mantenere in sicurezza tutto il processo produttivo serve anche un minimo di senso etico(e noi non eccelliamo su questo aspetto). Io avrei il terrore di avere centrali nucleari sul suolo italiano gestite dalla classe dirigente italiana.



Alcune considerazioni.

Altamente probabile, se non certo, che la guerra non sarà nucleare. Vuol dire vincere e crepare contemporaneamente. Non credo che torni utile in nessun modo, starai messo come il perdente e questo non piace a nessuno. Ma mai fidarsi della bestia uomo, che è in grado di concepire cose allucinanti.

Per il nucleare, a parte lo spettro agitato in stile vairuz, io non avrei nessun terrore di avere centrali nucleari sul suolo itagliano.

Fortunatamente il genio nostrano non ha niente a che vedere con quelli che ci comandano. Ricordo che il nucleare l'abbiamo praticamente inventato noi.

Ma siccome abbiamo ancora i figli dei fiori progressisti e un po' lobotomizzati, dobbiamo andare avanti a carbonella mentre costoro lodano il modello cinese che sversa miliardi di tonnellate di schifezze nell'atmosfera. Vabbé.

Detto questo, non serve il nucleare per inginocchiare una nazione, basta Elliott per questo.



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi intrometto. Io una volta scrissi estremizzando un po' (in quel caso riguardo la pandemia) che alla fine noi persone comuni, non siamo altro che criceti che ruotano in una gira. I criceti domestici hanno sempre un padrone, no?



Assolutamente.

A nostro discapito il fatto che ci facciamo comandare da dei criceti, poiché l'intelligenza e la coscienza ce la dovrebbero avere un po' tutti, se non menomati dalla nascita.


----------



## Devil man (12 Febbraio 2022)

guarda... quasi quasi ci spero così non si parlerà più del finto covid...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> guarda... quasi quasi ci spero così non si parlerà più del finto covid...


Il problema è che tutta l'UE (Italia compresa quindi), leccherà il didietro agli USA e verremo coinvolti.


----------



## Marilson (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PBS: PUTIN HA DECISO DI INVADERE L'UCRAINA, LA DECISIONE È STATA COMUNICATA AI VERTICI MILITARI RUSSI. *



intanto anche oggi la Russia invade domani. Qui si sta giocando a poker pesante, vediamo chi bluffa di piu' a sto punto. 

Cmq Ryanair fa il Londra-Kyev in offerta a £15.99, quasi quasi


----------



## sunburn (12 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per il nucleare, a parte lo spettro agitato in stile vairuz, io non avrei nessun terrore di avere centrali nucleari sul suolo itagliano.
> 
> Fortunatamente il genio nostrano non ha niente a che vedere con quelli che ci comandano. Ricordo che il nucleare l'abbiamo praticamente inventato noi.
> 
> Ma siccome abbiamo ancora i figli dei fiori progressisti e un po' lobotomizzati, dobbiamo andare avanti a carbonella mentre costoro lodano il modello cinese che sversa miliardi di tonnellate di schifezze nell'atmosfera. Vabbé.


Le decisioni in tema di collocazione di nuove centrali, manutenzione, smaltimento ecc non le avrebbero prese le eccellenze scientifiche che avevamo nel campo.
Per me sarebbe stato come dare Luna Rossa a me, comprare Messi e Ronaldo a Giampaolo, mettere il Goût de Diamants nel cartone del Tavernello, regalare uno scarpino destro e uno sinistro a Calhanoglu.


----------



## Devil man (12 Febbraio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> ma quale guerra su.
> Spiace per gli ucraini, ma come detto se ne faranno una ragione.
> 
> Noi e il resto dell'Europa stiamo già pagando.
> ...


io ho già chiuso il gas da tempo... 130 mq di casa per scaldarla il mese scorso mi sono arrivate 300 EURO di bolletta gas, mi vesto con 3 felpe piuttosto, avevo stipulato il contratto FISSO per due anni.. il mio distributore mi ha praticamente detto che il FISSO non esiste più, tutti i contratti anche di quelli che avevano fatto il fisso sono passati al variabile... praticamente decidono loro quanto farti pagare..

ecco LA LORO RISPOSTA

*Come può leggere dai giornali stiamo affrontando per varie situazioni una crisi energetica seconda a nessun’altra situazione.
I prezzi di gas sono aumentati (materia prima) del 500% in un anno; l’energia che pagavamo 0,03cent al kWh ora la paghiamo 10 volte tanto.
Vero e’ che per il gas avevamo una tariffa fissa che da settembre e’ diventata variabile, previsto dalle norme generali di contratto, poiché non era più sostenibile mantenere le stesse tariffe.
Questa situazione ha portato al default di diverse aziende di distribuzione di gas ed energia.
Si presume che il rientro a prezzi normali avvenga con la fine della stagione invernale e la minore richiesta di gas sul mercato.
L’azienda ha già annunciato che non appena possibile tornerà ad applicare una tariffa fissa perle forniture.
Se ha bisogno di ulteriori informazioni Mon. Esiti a chiamarmi.
Cordiali saluti.*

ho il contratto con *ANTENORE* energia


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

*MOSCA: NOSTRE RICHIESTE IGNORATE. 

Intanto la Russia inizia l'evacuazione del personale diplomatico non necessario da Kiev.



KIEV: SIAMO ASSOLUTAMENTE PRONTI A COMBATTERE PER RESPINGERE QUALSIASI VIOLAZIONE DELLA NOSTRA SOVRANITÀ.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2022)

*Il presidente ucraino: "Basta parlare di invasione, state creando il panico."
Il ministero degli esteri russo: "USA e Inghilterra hanno bisogno di una guerra. Le affermazioni di Washington che Mosca vuole invadere l'Ucraina sono delle provocazioni e un modo di fare "propaganda" anti-russa."*


----------



## pazzomania (12 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il presidente ucraino: "Basta parlare di invasione, state creando il panico."
> Il ministero degli esteri russo: "USA e Inghilterra hanno bisogno di una guerra. Le affermazioni di Washington che Mosca vuole invadere l'Ucraina sono delle provocazioni e un modo di fare "propaganda" anti-russa."*



Iniziano i bisticci


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il presidente ucraino: "Basta parlare di invasione, state creando il panico."
> Il ministero degli esteri russo: "USA e Inghilterra hanno bisogno di una guerra. Le affermazioni di Washington che Mosca vuole invadere l'Ucraina sono delle provocazioni e un modo di fare "propaganda" anti-russa."*


Si ma entrambi gli schieramenti fanno dichiarazioni contrastanti, il governo ucraino ha appena detto che è pronto a difendere la sua sovranità. 
Mentre i russi hanno iniziato ad evacuare il personale diplomatico da Kiev, se sai che non farai nulla perché mandi via il personale diplomatico? Dai su...


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

L'impressione è che Mosca voglia far apparire l'attacco come una mossa obbligata a causa dell'intervento della NATO nella politica estera Ucraina.


----------



## vota DC (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ma entrambi gli schieramenti fanno dichiarazioni contrastanti, il governo ucraino ha appena detto che è pronto a difendere la sua sovranità.
> Mentre i russi hanno iniziato ad evacuare il personale diplomatico da Kiev, se sai che non farai nulla perché mandi via il personale diplomatico? Dai su...


Perché gli ucraini possono farlo fuori in caso di sconfitta contro i ribelli. Ai russi non interessa più di tanto la zona di Kiev,al momento sono 14000 morti e gli ucraini stavano vincendo la prima fase ma ora i ribelli sono sempre più armati.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Perché gli ucraini possono farlo fuori in caso di sconfitta contro i ribelli. Ai russi non interessa più di tanto la zona di Kiev,al momento sono 14000 morti e gli ucraini stavano vincendo la prima fase ma ora i ribelli sono sempre più armati.


Kiev sarebbe solo un obiettivo strategico per far crollare subito l'Ucraina questo è evidente.


----------



## Mika (12 Febbraio 2022)

E anche l'Italia ha consigliato agli italiani che lavorano la di tornare in patria, come tutta Europa + Giappone e Corea del Sud. Non sono belle notizie, perché i Governi sanno a che punto sono le relazioni diplomatiche e se hanno deciso di fare questo pensano che la diplomazia sta fallendo tutti i tentativi. E chiaro che gli USA vogliono sparare questo giro, ora dipende se Putin farà il passo di invadere l'Ucraina oppure rinuncerà ma la sta buttando sulla provocazione USA. Insomma, Biden c'è cascato come un pollo e ora gli USA e la Nato se scappano perdono la faccia. Anche se tutto è iniziato per colpa di Biden che ha rotto il patto sul "Non tentare di fare dell'Ucraina un alleato USA".


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Le decisioni in tema di collocazione di nuove centrali, manutenzione, smaltimento ecc non le avrebbero prese le eccellenze scientifiche che avevamo nel campo.
> Per me sarebbe stato come dare Luna Rossa a me, comprare Messi e Ronaldo a Giampaolo, mettere il Goût de Diamants nel cartone del Tavernello, regalare uno scarpino destro e uno sinistro a Calhanoglu.



La questione centrali nucleari ha forti analogie con il discorso dello stadio.

Sanno benissimo che sarebbe fondamentale, poi però non ci mettono bocca se non per il teatrino politico/mafioso. Io mi fido dei nostri sciiiienziatihhh. E' che i delinquenti vogliono solo costruire un castello ideologico e raccattare mazzette che fanno lievitare il costo complessivo di 10 volte se non più.

Costruiamo attrezzature delle centrali atomiche per gli altri e poi dobbiamo riscaldarci aprendo il rubinetto del gas che arriva da un altro continente. Ma nessuna sorpresa, siamo in itaglia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

*Pentagono ritira i 160 militari statunitensi presenti in Ucraina. La maggioranza era a Kiev per addestrare l'esercito ucraino all'utilizzo delle nuove apparecchiature militari inviate dagli USA. 
Il pentagono spiega che il ritiro di questo piccolo contingente avviene per evitare che in caso di conflitto possano restare intrappolati in Ucraina, l'unità composta da sole 160 unità è ritenuta insufficiente per una eventuale resistenza contro i russi.*


----------



## Mika (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Pentagono ritira i 160 militari statunitensi presenti in Ucraina. La maggioranza era a Kiev per addestrare l'esercito ucraino all'utilizzo delle nuove apparecchiature militari inviate dagli USA.
> Il pentagono spiega che il ritiro di questo piccolo contingente avviene per evitare che in caso di conflitto possano restare intrappolati in Ucraina, l'unità composta da sole 160 unità è ritenuta insufficiente per una eventuale resistenza contro i russi.*


E niente, Biden vuole proprio farla scoppiare la guerra. Ma il guerrafondaio era Trump...


----------



## Djici (12 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E niente, Biden vuole proprio farla scoppiare la guerra. Ma il guerrafondaio era Trump...


Vi siete fissati eh.
RITIRA le truppe ma si dice che e perché vuole la guerra...
Non ha senso quello che state dicendo.

Premesso che magari LA VUOLE VERAMENTE... Ma anche quando fa cose che non spingono verso la guerra scrivete che e lui che sta facendo precipitare le cose...
E cosa doveva fare se ritirare i pochi che già c'erano non va bene? Mandarne altri?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Vi siete fissati eh.
> RITIRA le truppe ma si dice che e perché vuole la guerra...
> Non ha senso quello che state dicendo.
> 
> ...


Gli USA hanno ritirato i 160 militari presenti in Ucraina semplicemente perché erano addestratori, non si tratta di personale militare da combattimento. Si tratta di uomini della guardia nazionale inviati in Ucraina per addestrare l'esercito ucraino all'utilizzo delle attrezzature inviate dagli USA.


----------



## Djici (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli USA hanno ritirato i 160 militari presenti in Ucraina semplicemente perché erano addestratori, non si tratta di personale militare da combattimento. Si tratta di uomini della guardia nazionale inviati in Ucraina per addestrare l'esercito ucraino all'utilizzo delle attrezzature inviate dagli USA.


E cosa cambia a quanto scritto?
Perché il fatto di evacuare personale americano sarebbe una dimostrazione di quello che vuole?
Invece Putin che ritica la diplomazia di Kiev e un segnale di pace?


----------



## 7vinte (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi, Biden è stato chiaro, gli Usa non spareranno un colpo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E cosa cambia a quanto scritto?
> Perché il fatto di evacuare personale americano sarebbe una dimostrazione di quello che vuole?
> Invece Putin che ritica la diplomazia di Kiev e un segnale di pace?


No ma io non sto dicendo che Biden vuole la guerra attenzione. Stavo semplicemente precisando l'accaduto. A me sembra evidente sia più Putin a cercare il conflitto, è lui che sta per invadere l'Ucraina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, Biden è stato chiaro, gli Usa non spareranno un colpo.


Mah, l'atteggiamento americano è tutto tranne che chiaro. Da quel che vedo io da qui, mi sembra che non venga esclusa alcun ipotesi...anzi..


----------



## 7vinte (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mah, l'atteggiamento americano è tutto tranne che chiaro. Da quel che vedo io da qui, mi sembra che non venga esclusa alcun ipotesi...anzi..


È stato detto chiaramente, la Nato non combatterà contro la Russia


----------



## Butcher (12 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È stato detto chiaramente, la Nato non combatterà contro la Russia


Hai la fonte? Mi piacerebbe leggere a riguardo.


----------



## Djici (12 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È stato detto chiaramente, la Nato non combatterà contro la Russia


Per come vedo le cose io, fare la guerra alla Russia sarebbe follia. Ma rimanere a guardare lo sarebbe altrettanto.
Che poi la scusa russa che non vuole la NATO al confine non sta né in cielo né in terra.
Se invade l'Ucraina avrà un confine direttamente con Ungheria, Polonia, Moldavia Romania e Slovacchia.
Di questi la Slovacchia e l'Ungheria sono paesi che sono dentro alla NATO. Quindi avrebbe comunque la NATO accanto.
E lì invece va bene tutto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È stato detto chiaramente, la Nato non combatterà contro la Russia


Ho ascoltato Biden ieri, ha parlato di terza guerra mondiale. Non era una posizione accomodante, poi magari hai ragione tu, anzi lo spero francamente.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Febbraio 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Hai la fonte? Mi piacerebbe leggere a riguardo.


Ieri biden ha detto che i cittadini americani devono andare via perché non manderanno mai soldati ad evacuarli, proprio perché se ci fosse uno scontro sarebbe terza guerra mondiale


----------



## Devil man (12 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## 7vinte (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho ascoltato Biden ieri, ha parlato di terza guerra mondiale. Non era una posizione accomodante, poi magari hai ragione tu, anzi lo spero francamente.


Ne ha parlato proprio per giustificare il fatto che non avrebbe mandato soldati a evacuare i cittadini


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ne ha parlato proprio per giustificare il fatto che non avrebbe mandato soldati a evacuare i cittadini


Hanno annunciato una conferenza stampa di Biden per oggi, vediamo.

Il fatto di non inviare soldati per le evacuazioni è una furbata diplomatica, mi sembra evidente, la NATO farà di tutto per far sembrare i russi gli unici colpevoli di tutto, anche solo inviare militari per evacuare i civili potrebbe essere un pretesto utilizzato dai russi. 

In queste situazioni le parole lasciano il tempo che trovano e spesso sono interamente in funzione di pararsi il deretano a livello diplomatico.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hanno annunciato una conferenza stampa di Biden per oggi, vediamo.
> 
> Il fatto di non inviare soldati per le evacuazioni è una furbata diplomatica, mi sembra evidente, la NATO farà di tutto per far sembrare i russi gli unici colpevoli di tutto, anche solo inviare militari per evacuare i civili potrebbe essere un pretesto utilizzato dai russi.
> 
> In queste situazioni le parole lasciano il tempo che trovano e spesso sono interamente in funzione di pararsi il deretano a livello diplomatico.


Penso che la conferenza serva per commentare la telefonata con Putin che avrà oggi


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

*SOTTOMARINO AMERICANO INTERCETTATO IN ACQUE RUSSE.

Mosca: Abbiamo intercettato un sottomarino americano classe "Virginia" in acque territoriali russe, gli USA ci stanno apertamente provocando.*


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SOTTOMARINO AMERICANO INTERCETTATO IN ACQUE RUSSE.
> 
> Mosca: Abbiamo intercettato un sottomarino americano classe "Virginia" in acque territoriali russe, gli USA ci stanno apertamente provocando.*



"Caccia a Ottobre Rosso" alla rovescia. Non c'è più religione.

Ma mi sembra giusto, in fondo pure da noi i nuovi nazisti adesso passano per "democratici".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SOTTOMARINO AMERICANO INTERCETTATO IN ACQUE RUSSE.
> 
> Mosca: Abbiamo intercettato un sottomarino americano classe "Virginia" in acque territoriali russe, gli USA ci stanno apertamente provocando.*



Obama è veramente un pazzo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hanno annunciato una conferenza stampa di Biden per oggi, vediamo.
> 
> Il fatto di non inviare soldati per le evacuazioni è una furbata diplomatica, mi sembra evidente, la NATO farà di tutto per far sembrare i russi gli unici colpevoli di tutto, anche solo inviare militari per evacuare i civili potrebbe essere un pretesto utilizzato dai russi.
> 
> In queste situazioni le parole lasciano il tempo che trovano e spesso sono interamente in funzione di pararsi il deretano a livello diplomatico.



La conferenza però non dopo cena, che se no si addormenta in mondovisione.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Obama *è veramente un pazzo.



Biden


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Biden



Non era un lapsus, era voluto


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non era un lapsus, era voluto



Ok.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Obama è veramente un pazzo.



Poi c'è quell'altra baldracca della Kamala che aveva già promesso non più tardi di 20 giorni fa dure ritorsioni. Molto chiaramente e senza margine diplomatico.

C'hanno una voglia che non la tengono, se si risolve in un nulla di fatto scelgono qualche paese a caso e scaricano tutto uguale.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Qualcuno non mette in conto che invasione all'Ucraina sia una buffola collosare..


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2022)

Sto Putin è un pazzo comunque.. attenzione, ciò non significa che Bidet sia un genio.. sono tutti pazzi.

Finiranno/mo .. tutti sotto terra (Berlusconi a parte) un giorno. Certe cose mai e poi mai capirò


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

*TERMINATA LA TELEFONATA TRA BIDEN E PUTIN.

La Casa Bianca ha comunicato che durante la telefonata con il presidente Putin gli Stati Uniti d'America hanno ribadito che in caso di invasione dell'Ucraina gli USA ed i suoi alleati risponderanno con estrema fermezza e senza escludere alcuna soluzione.
Un attacco all'Ucraina determinerebbe una catastrofe umanitaria senza precedenti ha affermato il presidente americano.
Il presidente Biden ha poi affermato che nonostante la soluzione diplomatica sia sempre quella preferibile gli USA ed i suoi alleati tengono aperta ogni possibilità.*


----------



## 7vinte (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TERMINATA LA TELEFONATA TRA BIDEN E PUTIN.
> 
> La Casa Bianca ha comunicato che durante la telefonata con il presidente Putin gli Stati Uniti d'America hanno ribadito che in caso di invasione dell'Ucraina gli USA ed i suoi alleati risponderanno con estrema fermezza e senza escludere alcuna soluzione.
> Il presidente Biden ha poi affermato che nonostante la soluzione diplomatica sia sempre quella preferibile gli USA ed i suoi alleati tengono aperta ogni possibilità.*


Fonte?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte?


Comunicato ufficiale della casa Bianca.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale della casa Bianca.


Azzo


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Azzo


Non mi sembra diverso dalle comunicazioni precedenti, semplicemente il tentativo diplomatico è fallito e la situazione è in stallo, vediamo se Putin avrà il coraggio di agire sul serio.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto Putin è un pazzo comunque.. attenzione, ciò non significa che Bidet sia un genio.. sono tutti pazzi.
> 
> Finiranno/mo .. tutti sotto terra (Berlusconi a parte) un giorno. Certe cose mai e poi mai capirò


Proprio perchè è un pazzo, gli Stati Uniti che sono la nazione della diplomazia, dovrebbero far di tutto per evitare un conflitto armato. Kim jong un era un altro pazzo, ma Trump fece in tutti i modi per risolvere la questione pacificamente, a differenza di Biden.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TERMINATA LA TELEFONATA TRA BIDEN E PUTIN.
> 
> La Casa Bianca ha comunicato che durante la telefonata con il presidente Putin gli Stati Uniti d'America hanno ribadito che in caso di invasione dell'Ucraina gli USA ed i suoi alleati risponderanno con estrema fermezza e senza escludere alcuna soluzione.
> Un attacco all'Ucraina determinerebbe una catastrofe umanitaria senza precedenti ha affermato il presidente americano.
> Il presidente Biden ha poi affermato che nonostante la soluzione diplomatica sia sempre quella preferibile gli USA ed i suoi alleati tengono aperta ogni possibilità.*



Visto che Osama ha tirato in ballo gli alleati, Di Maio è d'accordo a dichiarare guerra alla Russia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra diverso dalle comunicazioni precedenti, semplicemente il tentativo diplomatico è fallito e la situazione è in stallo, vediamo se Putin avrà il coraggio di agire sul serio.



A me quelle USA sembrano parole pesantissime.

Parlano come se avessero di fronte Mastella. Putin è un altro che gli parte la rotella nel cervello in un nanosecondo... con questa gente ci devi parlare in modo saggio.


----------

